#ubuntu-sv 2012-10-04
<Omarman> Hola
#ubuntu-sv 2013-10-02
<malvoro> Hola buenas tardes
<malvoro> quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un poco de tiempo para ayudarme con un problema que estoy teniendo en este momento
